# what chance is there for someone like me??



## Disposition (Aug 2, 2011)

i've been with my wife for nearly 10 years now. overall we have a pretty good marriage, but our financial situation really worries me. i'm only 30 and i'm already disabled, and because of my disability, my wife can't really work so she can help take care of me. we're on a fixed income of only $900/mo. i loath being in this situation, i mean shouldn't the man be able to provide for his family?? to top it off, we took custody of my 15 yo niece (long story for another time). i try to do the best i can.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lonelyman (Jun 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your situation, maybe try to start up some kind of home or online business that you can both work together at?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Is there something you are interested in that you can do from home? 

I am sorry you are in that situation.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Find a disability group that supports employment and also helps to muster up the resources for assistance for yourself. For instance, in New Hampshire there is Granite State Independent Living. You could probably qualify for some kind of job retraining. I work telecommute a lot in data management. As for your niece, if you took custody of her, I am imagining there are social services or guardian ad litem services that might go along with that, if you are in the US. Try to get her into the foster care system so that you can receive the funds necessary to take care of her also other supports and benefits for her, and yourself in terms of handling not only your disability but having a teenager. At the very least there should be some child support if not state aid. That is great you took in your niece. I think I recall the situation and I think it is never wrong to try to help others especially children, at that age they can be so much fun or so much hassle, sometimes both. But people have a long memory of who helps them, even in middle age I could tell you the names of all the people who helped me in my youth and specific things they did for me or said to me. It created a deep well of love and understanding of self-worth that has got me through some difficult times. 

Anyway, in some states you can earn a certain amount of $ before you lose disability income or services. So try to be open-minded, if yoou can live on $900 a month even if you earn $90 a month you increased your income 10%! If you can type, you can probably do things like knit or mend clothing, think outside the box...what you like to do.


----------



## Disposition (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks everyone for the thoughts!! this has been an issue for a while, so i have looked into most things mentioned. my teens mom passed away a few years back so she gets survivor benefits from that ($600). we do get help with food/medical (thank god for those blessings!) i do know how to sew & knit actually. i would love to own my own business, but i have no idea where to even begin. the few things i've looked into you needed some kind of start up money. (forgive multiple posts, i'm on a mobile)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Disposition (Aug 2, 2011)

my disability does allow me to earn some extra income (1,000/mo) but the more income i have, the more benefits i lose. that would be fine as long as earning an extra $50 doesn't cost me $100 to suppliment, am i making sense?? i feel like i'm not doing something right. and it frustrates me because i spend so much time doing for others and just trying to be a good dad, husband, son...after 10 years i still tell my wife she's beautiful everyday, i cook for the elderly twice a week....and so so much more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

